# how to lock screen on linux



## ambavaram (Jan 29, 2008)

how to lock the screen on fedora 8 earlier it was working.two days back i have updated my system.from that date to till now when ever i click on lock screen it's not working.even power management also not opening i have checked two
marks.
1.Activate screen saver when computer is idle
2.Lock screen when screen saver is active


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you rebooted since then? You probably have, so the lockscreen Daemon is probably already reset. 

If you haven't reboot, try a reboot. Or do a CNTL-ALT-BACKSPACE! This will attempt to kill the X windows system and will re-spawn the X-windows daemon xdm. It should return you immediately to the login screen (unless you default run level 3). If you to the CNTL-ALT-BKSPACE, make sure all the programs are closed, this will terminate all running programs and windows.

Take a look at the file "/etc/inittab". Run level 5 automatically starts the X windows system. The last line in my file does a respawn of the Xwindows. If you change the line that is "id:5:initdefault:" to "id:3:initdefault:" and reboot, Linux comes up in terminal mode. If you then login normally and type "xstart", you will start the Xwindows system. CNTL-ALT-BACKSPACE at that point will take you back to text login windows.


----------

